# Choosing a genre of music to write for?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I have always considered myself eclectic and I don't like to stay too long in one genre over another, though my passion is for classical music mainly. I'm wondering if I should choose one genre of music and stick to it, or continue just writing whatever floats my boat? I want to work in the entertainment industry as a music writer of some sort (film, video games tv, whatever). I guess the main thing is I just want to do something with my music, but I have no idea how to start working on getting it out there.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manok said:


> I have always considered myself eclectic and I don't like to stay too long in one genre over another, though my passion is for classical music mainly. I'm wondering if I should choose one genre of music and stick to it, or continue just writing whatever floats my boat? I want to work in the entertainment industry as a music writer of some sort (film, video games tv, whatever). I guess the main thing is I just want to do something with my music, but I have no idea how to start working on getting it out there.


Never even occurred to me, can't help, sorry.


----------

